# problems accessing forum tonight?



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Sometimes I get in and other times it hangs with the following:

Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 30 seconds exceeded in D:\Cogbox Webs\TT Forum\web\db\mysql4.php on line 48

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Sites being moved this week to a better server....

J


----------

